# [SOLVED] Problem mit Umlauten beim Senden von Mails

## Black-Thor

Hi!

Ich Habe hier einen Apache Server auf dem ein Board leuft wenn ich nun aus dem Board e-mails versende die umlaute enthalten werden diese ab dem umlaute abgeschnitten alles was danach kommt ist weg

z.b versende mail :hallo was ist das für ein tag

ankommen tut das : hallo was ist das f    

gentoo ist deutsch localisiertLast edited by Black-Thor on Sun Jan 28, 2007 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dmaus

 *Quote:*   

> Ich Habe hier einen Apache Server auf dem ein Board leuft wenn ich nun aus dem Board e-mails versende die umlaute enthalten werden diese ab dem umlaute abgeschnitten alles was danach kommt ist weg
> 
> 

 

1. Satzzeichen wie Punkte, Kommas etc. erhöhen neben einer korrekten Klein- und Großschreibung die Lesbarkeit enorm. 

2. Welche Board-Software denn? 

3. Schon im Support-Forum der Board-Software geschaut resp. gefragt?

----------

## Disaronno

Interessant wären auch noch der verwendete MTA sowie die lokalen die auf dem Server eingestellt sind.

----------

## Black-Thor

Hi

Das sind meine Locales :

```

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

```

Die verwendete Boardversion ist Woltlab Burning Board 2.3.3

Sorry das ich jetzt frage aber was ist MTA ?

MfG

----------

## Disaronno

Das ist der Mailserver den du verwendest. (z.b. Postfix, Qmail usw.)

----------

## Black-Thor

Ehm... wie kann ich das herausfinden ? Ich habe den Rechner nicht selbst fertig gemacht

Ich denke aber mal ssmtp

----------

## Disaronno

Hast du zufällig irgendwelche Hacks eingebaut? Ich halte das persönlich für einen fehler im WBB und nicht vom System. Hab mal eben Just4Fun ssmtp installiert und läuft super. 

eix -I mail-mta/*

----------

## Black-Thor

Hi

Also das Board nutzt ausser einem anderen Style keine Hacks, allerdings nicht die interne mail() vom php sondern den Teledoof 'mailto.t-online.de'. Wenn ich das Feld leer lasse kommen keine Mails an. Wie muss uch mein PHP confen damit es mit ssmtp zusammenarbeitet ? Denn ich gehe davon aus das genau da das Problem liegt.

meine php.ini:

```

; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").

;sendmail_path =

```

----------

## Disaronno

Also am php brauchst du nichts für den Mailversand konfigurieren.

Poste bitte einmal eine URI zur php Info. Dazu bitte auch die Verwendeten Useflags.

Für die phpinfo.php einfach folgenden Code in nem Texteditor kopieren und als phpinfo.php speichern.

```
<?php

phpinfo();

?>
```

Und stell bitte einmal im ACP vom WBB (was du mal DRINGEND Updaten solltest) auf lokalen Mailversand um. Sprich nimm die SMTP Daten alle raus und teste mit dem f- parameter rum ob Mails versendet werden können.

----------

## Black-Thor

Moin.

Also, hier erst mal die Uri zum phpinfo:

http://sfg-portal.ath.cx/phpinfo.php

und hier die Use-Flags:

```
USE="alsa apache2 apm arts bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri eds emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib isdnlog jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mpm-prefork mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl php png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session sockets spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vhosts vorbis winbind x86 xml xv zlib"

```

Und die Änderung des -f Parameter tut keine Wirkung

----------

## Keepoer

Ich denke auch, dass es an der Forensoftware liegt. Schau doch mal nach, welches Charset die Mails haben. Das Forum nutzt zumindest Windows-1252. Sollte eigentlich auf ISO-8859-1 laufen. Ich denke, das daher die Fehler rühren.

 *Black-Thor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier die Use-Flags:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Warum habt ihr denn USE-Flags wie dri, gtk und qt auf nem Server laufen? Das braucht kein Mensch... (zumindest nicht auf nem Server  :Wink:  )

----------

## Black-Thor

Moin

Okay, ich werd beizeiten updaten, Poste dann Results. Danke erst mal soweit.

PS: kP woher die USE-Flags kommen, in meiner USE="..." hab ich sie nicht bei, auch nicht in der package.use. Entnommen hab ich die Liste aus emerge --info  :Smile: 

Thx a lot und MfG

----------

## Steve_Mac_G

Jo

Nach eigem Basteln haben wir herausgefunden das das Problem beim mysql-server liegt. Denn der war auf utf-8 codiert, eine umstellung auf latin1 hat das Problem im Kern behoben. Allerdings muss dann die codierung der einzelnen Datenbanken, Tabellen und Felder geändert werden .....

A Job for Rainy Days  :Smile: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Black-Thor wrote:*   

> PS: kP woher die USE-Flags kommen, in meiner USE="..." hab ich sie nicht bei, auch nicht in der package.use. Entnommen hab ich die Liste aus emerge --info 

 

Dann verwendet ihr höchstwahrscheinlich das falsche Profil - wohin zeigt dein /etc/make.profile Link?

----------

## Steve_Mac_G

 *Quote:*   

> Dann verwendet ihr höchstwahrscheinlich das falsche Profil - wohin zeigt dein /etc/make.profile Link?

 

```
thor ~ # ls -al /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48  8. Jul 2006  /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0

```

----------

